# Do birds sense death ?



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I was just wondering do birds sense when another is dying and do they try to help ?

For 2 days before my tiel died there was a large flock of sparrows sitting on her outside room roof making a huge noise. My tiel's PCV level was extremely low and she was very anemic and couldn't maintain a good bidy temp.

Were these sparrows there to try help her ? To keep her warm or what.

I never heard or saw them before on that roof and they have never been back. They have always been in my garden and still are.

Has anyone heard of anything like this before.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not that I know of...generally birds can sense when another bird is sick and will move away from the sick bird because that's who the predators will go after first. The only exception to this I have seen is a pair I had where the hen was ill (I didn't know it as she hid it so well) but the day before she died her mate refused to leave her side and sat next to her preening her. Otherwise, the rest of the flock will stay away from the sick/dying bird.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Sometimes we look for answers where there are none. If it makes you feel better over the loss of your beloved bird and you find comfort in the gathering of the sparrows then so believe. Sometimes there are things we just can't explain. So sorry for your loss.


----------

